
Show HN: Better team wikis with slack integration and chrome extension - darrenbuckner
https://www.answerbox.co/
======
juellez
This looks promising. As someone who's struggled getting something like this
set up for various teams in the past, I can say that we never found anything
we LOVED ... if we were lucky, a mashup that worked good enough.

------
rileyzz
Nice XD

